# Lurchers & cats



## stevieg (17 April 2011)

Do they get on? Or do lurchers chase cats?

And could I ask the same question about greyhounds?

Dont want to sound thick but we've only ever had GSDs apart from some random JRT that came home with us one day and never really left!


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 April 2011)

Have a friend who has a greyhound wh o stays with us from time to time and is not good with cats or other furries. Thats not to say other greys  and Lurchers dont get on with cats but its all about introducing them carefully. Having said that Ive never had a Dobe who didnt want to chase cats not that I would let them.


----------



## Millyard Rejects (17 April 2011)

Many lurchers and greyhounds DO NOT chase cats,it is down to introducing them correctly. But some Do chase.
And having had lurchers who have been used for hunting it is still possible to have them living together.
My current Lurc is a pet but has been known to collect the odd rabbit for dinner but doesnt ever chase my 3 cats.


----------



## CAYLA (17 April 2011)

Not all, as suggested, they can be train to live harmoniously with cats, I have a whip and a whip x grey, a deerhound, a bull x greyhound and a shaggy bedlinton grey x and 4 cats, I also get lots of x racers cat friendly ready for their new cat habitant home outside the house they may still be fair game though
All mine have caught and killed small furrie wild animals.


----------



## lazybee (17 April 2011)

Hello,
From my own personal experience My Lurcher (RIP Alfie)didn't tolerate cats at all or squirrels, rabbits, foxes, big dogs. He was okay with small dogs though? I could never stop him chasing and sometimes catching cats (feral farm cats) the instinct in him was so strong no amount of shouting or normal puppy training worked. The problem is when they run, if they remained still he would watch them. When I used to see him looking. I'd say NO! and turn his head away. As soon as they ran he'd be off like a heat seeking missile. It would definitely be a risk. Is it a risk you'd be prepared to take?


----------



## Foxyfilly (17 April 2011)

If you are going down the rescue route, try to find one that has assessed the
dog with cats or even better one which is in a foster home with cats!

My lurcher loved my cat but would chase any other.


----------



## CAYLA (17 April 2011)

Flick here is the only one that will attempt to chase outdoors but is happy to leave them alone in the house





Amy on the rug (and little grey cat in amongst them) and another dog I took that had already tried to kill another persons cat (had cat in his gob) and gave her a nice vet bill, the akita x shep x husky type (another high prey drive type)





They can be trained to live along side them. Obs some I look at and think, this will be hard an some obs we never need to cat test. But if they come in here, I have cats, so they have to live by the "don't kill the cat" rules


----------



## CAYLA (17 April 2011)

MissUnderstood said:



			I find it interesting that Amy wants to chase the cats here, I thought she would ignore them   Although Flick and Islay do not exactly set a good example....

Islay is an out and out cat hater, Flick chases (to my surprise, thought she would be too stupid!) and Amy chases.  But then none of my rescues have ever been cat safe because there was never a need, I have seen many examples of greyhounds/lurchers getting on really well with cats (not just in an 'I would like to kill you NOW' way as well )
		
Click to expand...

If they are cat tested and then placed in a home with no cats and the only cats they see are outdoors in chase mode and like u say the other two are wanting  a go, then indeed the previous training will go out the window, bit like socialising a dog aggressive dog then keepng it away from all dogs.
But of course amy also let my doslounge all over her yours are obs the naughty ones





I small cat on chair with Amy and my 2


----------



## Montyforever (17 April 2011)

My greyhound is terrified of my cat, the first day i bought him home and he saw her he jumped about 4ft in the air and hid in the kitchen  gradually he got braver and tried to make friends and she was most put out at a dog sniffing her bum so whacked him across the face with her claws out  Needless to say my cat rules the roost, and Barney respects that!! Hes never attemped to chase her or my rabbit but the reason he was in rescue was because he refused to chase the bunny on the track so i doubt all greyhounds are the same but if you have a search around rescues im sure you could find one


----------

